# Sylta Fee Wegmann



## MUH (30 Okt. 2012)

Von ihr gibts echt wenig Bilder, obwohl sie ziemlich gut aussieht.
Hat jm. welche?
Liegt's daran, dass sie eher selten zu sehen ist im Fernsehen?


----------



## BlueLynne (12 Jan. 2013)

na wahrscheinlich, weil es meistens nur LQ Bilder gibt

aber jetzt habe ich eine ganze Reihe eingestellt :thumbup:


----------

